
Ask HN: I'm a student with a Mac App; how do I sell it? - chrisshroba
Hi HN! I&#x27;m looking for a bit of advice as I&#x27;m a complete beginner to selling software.  I&#x27;ve created a Mac App which I can&#x27;t distribute in the Mac App store (It interfaces with some Apple software, and I&#x27;m certain Apple would not approve it).  I&#x27;m looking at creating a website for the app, and signing up with Braintree to process payments, but the whole process is rather daunting, and I&#x27;m afraid of legal aspects I might not be considering (I&#x27;m selling a product; I don&#x27;t want to make any legal mistakes that could get me in trouble).<p>Can anybody offer me any advice on how I can monetize this app as a student, without having to pay big fees in business formation&#x2F; etc.?<p>I hope this community is right to be asking this sort of question in!<p>Thanks in advance!<p>- Chris
======
tekklloneer
You could form a corp but legions of shareware developers since the beginning
of time (80s) have used licenses that absolve them of responsibilities.

A few things: you'll need a communication and update mechanism, such as
sparkle. Then, get your app gatekeeper signed.

~~~
chrisshroba
Thanks so much for the comment! Could you give a link to what you mean
regarding using licenses to absolve responsibilities? I thought that would
only work for distributing open source software.

